# Bay City Waterfowl Festival - Saturday schedule of events



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Many of you asked for it...here's the latest list of scheduled events (all subject to change)

*Dont miss these great exhibits inside the Saginaw Bay Visitor Center:[/B]

Waterfowl & Wildlife Carving Show Visitor Center Classroom
Last year over a hundred entries depicting the beauty of Michigans Wildlife. Visitors do the judging in this unique artist competition. Enter your votes for your favorite carvings on Saturday or Sunday. Visitor Judging until 1PM Sunday. Awards displayed after 3PM Sunday.

Wildlife Photography Contest Visitor Center Classroom
A competition open to amateur, youth and professional photographers. Entries displayed depict the wonder and beauty of Michigans out-of-doors. Enter your votes for your favorite photos on Saturday and Sunday. Visitor judging ends at 1PM Sunday. Awards displayed after 3PM Sunday.
Dietmar Krumrey, Featured Waterfowl Artist Display Visitor Center Lobby
Enjoy the award winning wildlife artwork of 2008 Michigan Duck Stamp Artist. Originals and prints available for sale by the artist himself.

Danny Klauss, Michigan Wildlife Photography Display Visitor Center Lobby
Awe inspiring, up close photography of Michigans most elusive waterfowl and wildlife in their natural habitat, by featured Wildlife Photographer and outdoorsman, Danny Klauss.

Gary Hanson, Featured Wildlife Carver Display  Visitor Center Lobby
A display of wildlife carvings that is truly stunning in detail and beauty, by Saginaw Bay Carving Studio master carver. Delicately detailed to replicate natures finest beauties by a masterful carver. 

The Michigan DNR Duck Stamp Print Collection  Visitor Center Auditorium
All thirty-one color re-mark stamp and prints representing the 31 year history of the Michigan Duck Stamp program.

Live Duck Pond Exhibit 20 species of live ducks from Hedrichs Wild Pumpkin Farm. Kids Tent


ON GOING activities both days:
Waterfowl Hunting Video Simulator Visitor Center Wet Lab
Try out the DNRs computerized shooting gallery designed to train and challenge waterfowl hunters. Tucked in the back of the visitor center museum. 

Future Duck Stamp Contest Under the canopy near the Kids Tent
Youth can take a break from the action and draw a picture of a duck in its wetland habitat, then enter it in our two day competition. Winners will be selected from four age divisions through adults.

Ducky Craft Corner Under the striped Canopy near the Outdoor Stage
A different FREE make-n- take craft project offered every 90 minutes. Celebrate the beauty of waterfowl by making a Duck Windsock, duck picnic table weight, ducky bag toggle, duck pin, duck T-shirt, and more! 
KidsTent Fun, youth oriented, waterfowl education activities every hour on the hour, see the schedule below, including duck calling, puppet shows, crafts, duck Bingo & story hour. Kids who participate in any 5 activities during the festival can earn a free Jr. Ranger patch!

Play it Safe on the Water Lagoon Dock Area U.S. Coast Guard Auxiliary & their water safety retrieving dog will be sharing safety tips for kids and their families to use while recreating on the water. They will utilize equipment and demonstrations.

[B]SATURDAY EVENTS*

*10AM-12noon*
Bird Banding Demonstration Visitor Center Field Observation Room

*10AM*
Retrieving Dog Fun Hunt Trial Lagoon Dock (10-11:30) Join the Central Michigan Hunters & Retrievers Club down at the dock and watch them demonstrate the skills of their retrievers or bring your own retriever to try them out in a challenging and fun-to-watch test of retrieving skills. Dogs completing the trial will win souvenir ribbons.

*Duck Tales: Legend of the Loon * Kids Tent
Hear this Native American tale about a Michigan Waterfowl which needs your help & understanding. Then do a Loon craft to remember her story by.
Ducky Craft Corner Kids Tent Free Make & Take Craft - Ducky Magnets 

*Saginaw Bay Story * Auditorium
A colorful, panoramic slide-sound presentation on the history and conservation of the Saginaw Bay and Tobico Marsh, includes reminiscences with philanthropist & sportsman, Frank N. Andersen.

*10AM-12Noon*
*Nest Box Building Clinic* MDHA Wood Duck Recovery Program Tent #1 
Wood Ducks are back! Thanks to hundreds of concerned hunters and youth. The Saginaw Bay Chapter of MDHA has played a huge part in bringing back the wood duck to mid-Michigan. Youth who participate in this workshop will learn the wood ducks recovery story and construct a free wood duck nest box. Saginaw Bay MDHA is offering kits to the first 15 families who attend this workshop.

*11AM*
Wildlife Recovery Auditorium Fascinating LIVE BIRDS OF PREY presentation by biologist, Joe Rogers. View wildlife up close as he shares natural history and rehabilitation stories of some of Michigans most unique wetland resourcesHawks, Falcons, Eagles, Osprey, & Owls! Also find out about Michigans Loon Recovery Program!

*Ducky BINGO* Kids Tent A fun way for beginners to learn how to identify 25 species of Michigans ducks. Free prizes.

*11:30AM*
*Field Retriever Demonstrations & Training Tips Dog Demo*. Course (end of Puppy Alley) dog trainer, Doug Ladd of Landmark Kennels and his champion hunting retrievers will demonstrate the field skills of these amazing dogs. Tips & tricks to training and practicing with your dogs. 

*Ducky Craft Corner *Kids Tent (11:30am-1:30pm) Make & Take Craft Project inspired by Natures Waterfowl Project: Duck Stencil T-Shirts. Bring your own or T-shirts $3.

*12Noon *
*Saginaw Bay Waterfowl Hunting & Decoys* Auditorium A special presentation by Michigan historian/author, William Stout on what makes the Saginaw Bay region unique to the world---Waterfowl! A great presentation for those who want to learn or share more information about this exciting sport and the traditions of waterfowl hunting and decoys.

*Adult Waterfowl Calling Clinic* Tent #1 For the adult hunter, useful tips and techniques for calling in ducks and geese will be shared by area sportsman, Darwin Baranski, and 2nd Place World Champion Duck Caller, Jan Elhert. Free drawing for Duck Calls for all participants by Delta Waterfowl.
Waterfowl Wonders Puppet Show Kids Tent Seasoned outdoorsman gramps and the ducks themselves share why wetlands are special!

*Retrieving Dog Fun Hunt Trial * Lagoon Dock (12-1:30) Join the Central Michigan Hunters & Retrievers Club down at the dock and watch them demonstrate the skills of their retrievers or bring your own retriever to try them out in this fun-to-watch test of retrieving skills. Dogs completing the trial will win souvenir ribbons.

*12:30PM*
*Duck Games Kids Tent * Fun and fast moving waterfowl games that reveal to kids what makes our waterfowl wonderful. 

*1PM*
*Delta Waterfowl Youth Waterfowl Calling Clinic* Tent #1 Tips and basic techniques for youth, designed to introduce and improve waterfowl calling skills. Free duck calls will be given away to the first 50 youth to attend.

*Waterfowl Wet & Wild: *Through the Lens of Danny Klauss Auditorium Awesome photo presentation of waterfowl and wetland wildlife taken in the field by Featured Wildlife Photographer. Hear about his wildlife adventures; dont miss this awesome photo showcase of Michigans wildlife! Danny will also share tips for capturing stunning wildlife photos. 

*Duck Tales: Legend of the Loon * Kids Tent Hear this Native American tale about a Michigan Waterfowl which needs your help & understanding. Then do a Loon craft to remember her story by. 

*Ducky Craft Corner * Kids Tent Free Make & Take Craft - Duck Brick Hold Downs (1-2:30)

*1:30PM* 
*4th Annual QUACK-ATHALON* Begins with Canoe Race Event - Lagoon Dock A unique event designed for outdoors men & women who want to share their skill and enjoyment of the out-of-doors with the younger generation. Teams of one adult and two youth (17 & under) will compete in three events: canoe race across the Tobico Lagoon, duck identification on the water, and air rifle marksmanship. Prizes for first-third place! First place team will win a dozen decoys and a Michigan Duck Stamp Print. Final 6 teams will earn t-shirts for their team. Register at the Information Booth under the Expo Tent. 

*Waterfowl Wonders Puppet Show* Kids Tent Seasoned outdoorsman gramps and the ducks themselves share why wetlands are special!

*2:00PM	*
*Wildlife Recovery *Auditorium Fascinating LIVE BIRDS OF PREY presentation by biologist, Joe Rogers. View wildlife up close as he shares natural history and rehabilitation stories of some of Michigans most unique wetland resourcesHawks, Falcons, Eagles, Osprey, & Owls! Also find out about Michigans Loon Recovery Program!

*Junior Duck Calling Contest *Outdoor Stage A contest of duck calling skills for youth 17 & under. Levels of competition include: Fledglings (for those who have just started), Tenderfoot (12 & under) and Hunters 14-17 years. Medals & Prizes awarded. Register at the Friends of BCSRA information booth in front of the Expo Tent. 

*How to Draw a Duck* Kids Tent You may be a Future Duck Stamp Artist! Try out tips for drawing and painting ducks from wildlife artist and then enter your picture in the Future Duck Stamp Artist Contest!

*Retrieving Dog Fun Hunt Trial* Lagoon Dock (2-3:30) Join the Central Michigan Hunters & Retrievers Club down at the dock and watch them demonstrate the skills of their retrievers or bring your own retriever to try them out in this fun-to-watch test of retrieving skills. Dogs completing the trial will win souvenir ribbons.

*2:30PM* 
*Waterfowl Identification for the Hunters & Birders* Tent #1 Identifying waterfowl is a challenge for even the best of the birders and hunters, due to the many variations in their plumage throughout the year. Learn useful tips on waterfowl identification made easy by local naturalist, Randy Clarke.
Ducky Craft Corner Kids Tent Free Make & Take Craft - Ducky Windsocks (2:30-4)

*3:00PM* 
*Team Duck Calling Contest* Outdoor Stage A contest for duck hunters and their hunting buddy, challenging teamwork skills in the traditional art of duck calling. Hunters will compete in two levels of competition: Novice (Father/Son or Youth/Adult), and Advanced. First prize Advanced is $200.00 cash. Other prizes include trophies, decoys and collectors duck stamp prints. A fun and challenging competition. $20.00 registration fee. Register at the Friend of BCSRA Information booth in front of the Expo Tent.

*Waterfowl Wonders Puppet Show* Kids Tent Seasoned outdoorsman Gramps and the ducks themselves share why wetlands are special!

*3:30PM*
*Public Viewing of the 2009 Michigan Duck Stamp Contest Entries * Auditorium 
View entries of artists who have entered their original compositions of a Michigan duck to earn cash rizes and the honor of their artwork being featured on the 2009 Michigan Duck Stamp. 

*Sculpt a Duck *KidsTent 
Kids Meet our featured Waterfowl Artist, and learn simple techniques that will get you started on a great hobby and take home your own clay duck sculpture!

*Dog Training Demonstration* Lagoon Dock
Be amazed at the expert performance by well trained retrieving dogs during this demonstration. Learn tips from dog trainers on how to school and take care of your best hunting pal!

*4:00PM*
*Duck Stamp Competition Judging* Auditorium Spectators and artists are permitted to watch as the MDHA judging panel selects the 2009 Michigan Duck Stamp print. View entries of wildlife artists who have entered their original compositions of a Michigan duck to earn cash prizes and the honor of their artwork being featured on the 2009 Michigan Duck Stamp. A Great Michigan Waterfowl Tradition is this annual duck stamp competition. Each year revenue is generated by the sale of duck stamps and duck stamp prints to help restore and purchase wetland habitat for ducks and other Wildlife. Help conserve waterfowl resources by purchasing your duck stamp or print at the MDHA Information Booth today! 

*FOLIES Build a Duck Call Clinic* Tent #1 Youth 17 & under will construct their own duck call and learn how to tune it! Free workshop for the first 50 youths who want to learn this traditional outdoor skill from master call maker, Jeff Meyer. 

*4:00PM*

*Franks Great Outdoors Adult Youth Canoe Race* Lagoon Dock Adult (person 18 or older) and Youth (person 17 and under) teams compete for prizes in this canoe race across the Tobico Lagoon! First Place for each heat is a duck decoy. First place overall is one dozen duck decoys. One decoy prize for each winning heat time. Registration by 3:45PM at the Waterfowl ID Trail Canopy or at the Friends of BCSRA Information Booth in front of the Expo Tent.

*Ducky Craft Corner* Kids Tent Free Make & Take Craft - Ducky Bead Buddy (4-6pm)

*4:30PM*
*Waterfowl Wonders Puppet Show* Kids Tent Seasoned outdoorsman Gramps and the ducks themselves share why wetlands are special!

*Retrieving Dog Fun Hunt* Trial Lagoon Dock (4:30-6pm) Join the Central Michigan Hunters & Retrievers Club down at the dock and watch them demonstrate the skills of their retrievers or bring your own retriever to try them out in this fun-to-watch test of retrieving skills. Dogs completing the trial will win souvenir ribbons.

*5:00PM*
*Waterfowl ID Challenge *- Tent #1 Do you know your waterfowl? Why not test your skill at identifying ducks in the fun, challenge using mounted specimens and wings? You may come away with new knowledge and a rewarding prize!

*Duck Tales: The Decoy* Kids Tent Hear this enchanting tale about a lighthouse keeper and a dcoy that comes to life; then make a merganser to remember his story by. 

*Quack-Athalon Awards* Outdoor Stage Winners for Saturdays Quack-Athalon will be announced and prizes awarded.

*5:30PM*
*Duck Stamp Contest Awards* Auditorium The 2009 Duck Stamp winner will be announced and prizes awarded for entries.

*7:00PM* 
*Message From the Marsh: John Two Hawks Come to the Fire* Outdoor Stage Summer Touring Cultural Arts Performance. World reknown Native American flutist, musician and story teller, John Two Hawks, blends his own exquisite combination of Native American culture, folklore and music to create a unique and spiritual experience for your entire family. Bring your own seating. Fundig for the series is made possible through donations taken during the performance.



See next post for Sunday events (too long for a single post :rant


----------



## cmgronsk10 (Feb 13, 2008)

Do you have a listing of the merchants that will be operating booths?


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

cmgronsk10 said:


> Do you have a listing of the merchants that will be operating booths?


I am doing the website update for the organization and I have not seen one. I would think you will need to contact Val at the DNR to find that information. You can find contact information for her at our website www.midha.org if you get the info please post it up so others will know as well.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Bow Hunter Brandon said:


> I am doing the website update for the organization and I have not seen one. I would think you will need to contact Val at the DNR to find that information. You can find contact information for her at our website www.midha.org if you get the info please post it up so others will know as well.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Looks like a couple of days of much to enjoy.


----------



## FMann (May 12, 2007)

Anyone have drictions to this event? I will be comming from the lapeer area. Thanks in advance for any hlep.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Travel Info.


----------



## marshman (Nov 29, 2005)

I am on the look for a good chocolate pup breeding line, Im sure that there will be some there, but didnt know if someone had any leads so I could contact the owners prior to the show? 

Marsh


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

marshman said:


> I am on the look for a good chocolate pup breeding line, Im sure that there will be some there, but didnt know if someone had any leads so I could contact the owners prior to the show?
> 
> Marsh


Best I can tell you is you could call Val or Stephanie at Bay City Rec. Area (989)667- 0717...they may know who is bringing pups.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Dan, how do you enter the photo contest?


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

TSS Caddis said:


> Dan, how do you enter the photo contest?


See if this answers your questions...otherwise, call Val or Steph (see post a couple above for tx#) http://midha.org/photo contest flyer.pdf


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

OKAY...OKAY It's been brought to my attention by a scoundrel who shall remain nameless that my original post listing the events has at least one typo (probably more, but who's counting?)....on Saturday at 4pm, it should be *"FOILES"* Build a Duck Call Clinic...not FOLIES as it's shown. I assume the waterfowlers who haunt this site are sharp enough to figure out that that was a typo....but NOOOOOOO. Somebody had to make a federal case out of it. Probably mispelled it in other spots either Saturday or Sunday too. SOOOOOOORRRRRRRY! I have an excuse, but it's been called lame anyway so I won't even go there.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

~~~~~~~~~

Dahms, you should get in on that photo contest!


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Branta said:


> ~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Dahms, you should get in on that photo contest!


He's already got credit for the cover AND the back of the latest edition of The Michigan Waterfowler (even if the cover was GEESE :banghead3) ...whadaya wanna do? Give him a big head or something? :lol: Honestly yeah, he is turning out some great photos lately.


----------



## dlbaldwin01 (Jan 12, 2008)

I know that a lot of people put in a lot of hard work for this show, but I have to say that I was a little dissapointed. Very few vendors, and really not a whole lot to see or do, unless I missed something? We were there from 11:30 to 1:30, and some things listed in the schedule, I never saw or heard. Maybe it was just me but it seems like a couple years ago there was tons more to do and lots more vendors to bs with. I'm sure the crappy economy has a lot to do with it, not sure but I left feeling a little upset.


----------



## Uncle Lou (Apr 29, 2008)

I got a buddy up there selling chessies. 

He had a breeder up there giving him the business about every little thing. He told her he didnt give a poop about their lines, there certifications, etc..

He has hard driving chessies, that are good with kids, very well socialiazed, and cheaper than the queen breeders, plus he has good lines, actually champion lines.

He has the paperwork, etc, go see Tony, he will cut you a good deal at the show and you wont be dissapointed. 

Tell him Uncle Lou sent you and nock a couple bucks off


----------



## Big Cans (Oct 25, 2007)

Okay - my opinion -- yea, things maybe down a little BUT:

I had my 4 year old; my brother-in-law and his dog there for over 4 hours. We saw a lot of people and a lot of good friends. We had a lot of good conversations with a lot of people. I think it was awesome. Great break. I'm actually going back with the rest of the family tomorrow. The other kids and wife can stop at the beach for a few hours while I just look around. Maybe spend a few more $$ !

Granted, the vendors are down, but it's the people. The things. It's a good outing and a good event.

Thanks to everyone that did what they could. 

Big Cans

No Cans this year? Hopefully everyone can distinguish them when they see 'em.


----------



## dlbaldwin01 (Jan 12, 2008)

Uncle Lou said:


> I got a buddy up there selling chessies.
> 
> He had a breeder up there giving him the business about every little thing. He told her he didnt give a poop about their lines, there certifications, etc..
> 
> ...


 
He did have some very nice looking dogs, if I had the room might have brought one home. He's selling the kind of dogs I like, ones that actually HUNT!!. I totally agree with him, you can get certifications from anywhere and they really don't mean much to the average guy. Hope he finds good hunting homes for all of the pups.


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

she must be one of the dog snobs we all know about.


----------



## fowl (Feb 15, 2003)

The festival was a bit of a let down. It was OK, but a half hour and you could see everthing that was there.

As far as the dude sellin chessies. I was walking by him with my lab at a distance of at least 20ft. And one of his dogs comes unglued and goes in to attack mode. I didn't really say much to him because I was trying to get the he-- away from him. But you should keep a wild animal like that in a cage. Not the kind of dog that I would want around kids or anyone else. Stick with labs.


----------



## pintail charlie (Nov 26, 2007)

Maggs4 and i took our families out to the festivities today for a couple hours. It might have been a little underdone, but so is my steak at applebees but i will still eat it. Im just saying its nice to have anything thats just for waterfowlers by waterfowlers. I appreciate all the hard work and time everyone out there put into it.


----------



## chessiepup (Oct 24, 2002)

fowl said:


> As far as the dude sellin chessies. I was walking by him with my lab at a distance of at least 20ft. And one of his dogs comes unglued and goes in to attack mode. I didn't really say much to him because I was trying to get the he-- away from him. But you should keep a wild animal like that in a cage. Not the kind of dog that I would want around kids or anyone else. Stick with labs.


That is quite possibly the most ignorant statement ever posted on here!


you should really take the time to learn about a breed before making blanket statements like that,

I know I personally said "hello" to every Chessie and the breeders/owners while I had my dog on a leash,


----------



## duckhunter88 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey Fowl,

Maybe you and your lab should start hunting doves that way your lab doesn't get scared when twigs break before the sun comes up.

My outlaws have labs and they too act aggressive until my chessie whoops there butts then all they want to do is roll over and lick his butt.

Chessies aren't for the faint of heart.


----------



## fowl (Feb 15, 2003)

There aint no faint hearts here. I used to work in a 60+ dog kennel of all huntin dogs. I know plenty about chessies, and they aren't worth a sh--. My labs know whos boss, and they would hunt for me until they dropped dead. They got drive, and don't give me no guff. Why would I want to constantly do battle with a chessie to prove whos top dog? In the field, my dogs would make most chessies look like biscuit eaters. Plus as a bonus my dogs don't bite people.


----------

